# whats this means



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*HYBC is the buss cable, HCBC is the control cable*



Robert Ogden said:


> on the hoyt tuning chart my bow cable should be 40.25 HCBC and 37.25 IYBC what do those lattle mean and number iam getting in to bow tuning


Robert:

HCBC is the control cable length.

HYBC is the buss cable length.


----------

